# Nissan Sentra..... philippines



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello

My name is Paul

I have 1992 Nissan Sentra.

I am looking to see if anyone has an old manual for general maintenance.

If you have could you let me know.
if possible, email me... [email protected]


Cheers.
Paul.... in Manila, Philippines


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

I will sell you for 10 bucks, just kidding  


Here they are:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97788

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760

The second one is for B14 but as you probably know the engines are almost identical except for small thing like PCV valve. Enjoy and welcome to NF.


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

THank you VERY VERY much..... I'm now downloading those zip files.
I'm rather new to mechanic stuff... but i'll give it a try.

The mechanivs here in Philippines, are not so good at permanantly fixing the problems..... return job..... in other words...

I will give it a go.

I'm very happy i found this site.
Cheers.
paul




znamya said:


> I will sell you for 10 bucks, just kidding
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> ...


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

I tried to download... but after 30 minutes, nothing downloaded.. just froze in a downloading mode....

anyway can download for me.... and send my on a cd rom.... i guess it is too large to email?

So sorry to bother you.....
REally appreciate your help....
Cheers. paul :cheers: 



znamya said:


> I will sell you for 10 bucks, just kidding
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> ...


----------

